# Tiny star fish



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am sure you guys have found this white looking tiny star fish in your tanks. These guys eats zoas, green polys etc. I understand the only way to get rid of these guys is by adding Harlequin Shrimp. Anyone has experience and share what you did.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Get tweezers out....go down to your tank few hours after lights out these guys always trail the glass at night. Pluck away

Since they like zoas they often hide during the day underneath the rocks the zoas are on. Pull any rocks that aren't attached out and check the underside

If population of stars is low and you have allot of polyps you won't notice damage from low numbers of stars. I think they are nibblers and in high numbers cause noticeable damage


The harlequin shrimp are the only thing I can think of other then aggressive or non reef safe items. 

Inspect new corals closely for these and any undesirable items when purchasing corals that came from the wild (even cultured corals are still grown in the wild for the most part)


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

there is a type that consumes coraline algae. You will see them on a tank glass looking for coraline. better safe then sorry.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1848619


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

loonie, if you are talking about the asterina starfish, about a year ago I had hundreds or maybe thousends. First, when there were less, they did not bother the zoas, just after they multiplied so much. I watched them climbing on a perfectly healthy polip and that polip never opened again.
I spent an hour, hour and a half collecting them every couple of days, just before the lights went off. After doing that for 5-6 times (and dealing with a back acke the next day), I bought a harlequin shrimp. I still have some stars but only here and there and they don't bother the zoas now. I don't feed the shrimp anything else and I had it for over a year now.
Just my experience with them. 
Joe


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

That is exactly my experience as well
All my zoas where fine even with some of those stars in the tank...star numbers went up zoas not opening. Removed as many as I could, every single polyp back open. EVERY single polyp...
They love microzoas the most..funny these are considered hard to keep
I think stars is the reason most people who say they can't keep zoas, can't keep zoas
Unreal results when removed and quick


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank guys for sharing, I have started to remove them every morning before the lights come on since I see them stick on the glass.


----------

